# Root tabs in a 2 gallon?



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I used Miracle Grow soil capped with gravel and my Vals are doing well. Try using 1/2 a tab and see how that goes. If you don't see any growth, add the 2nd half.

BTW, I had close to zero growth in over 6 months with my Vals. I covered the surface of my 1.75g vase with floaters and 2 of the val leaves grew between 6-8" in a few short weeks.

The one stem on the front right is draping over from a plant in the back. It should touch the substrate by next week lol


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> I used Miracle Grow soil capped with gravel and my Vals are doing well. Try using 1/2 a tab and see how that goes. If you don't see any growth, add the 2nd half.
> 
> BTW, I had close to zero growth in over 6 months with my Vals. I covered the surface of my 1.75g vase with floaters and 2 of the val leaves grew between 6-8" in a few short weeks.
> 
> The one stem on the front right is draping over from a plant in the back. It should touch the substrate by next week lol


It makes sense that root tabs should work if dirt works. I'll try it out and see how it goes. I'm wondering why your vals started taking off once you added the floaters. Too much light possibly? I shouldn't have that problem since I'm using the stock led light on my Spec 2. I actually want to reduce the amount of floaters on this tank and allow more light to get through to the submerged plants.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, just give the tabs a try.

I originally had a 13wcfl 6" above rim then I switched to a 10w and raised the light to 8" above water line and added floaters. Maybe it was the light.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I use API Root Tabs in all my tanks including my 1-2g nano's


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

^ Sweet. I'm definitely going to try them out in my nano.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

I put API root tabs in my Spec II and have seen no ill effects on my shrimp.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

You can use root tabs in any planted tank no matter the size, whether it's a 0.9 gallon pico tank or a 500 gallon monster planted tank. As for API, the only thing I trust to API would be their liquid test kits, and that's it. Because I just think their stuff for a planted tank like API Leaf Zone for instance contains nothing more then Potassium and Iron, so I figure their root tabs can't be any better than the leaf zone.

I prefer to go with Osmocote Plus for my root tabs...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I use Osmocote+ tabs in my 4" cube. Well I used to, but then my DHG ended up matting too thick to add them without ripping it up...


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I use two Osmocote+ tabs in my Spec. Plants seem happy. Fish is happy. Snails are happy. I pulled my shrimp for other reasons so can't speak to that, but they were fine for a couple months.


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

I cut up a flourish tab this morning into pieces and will stick them in my nano once I do the rescape.


----------

